# Breeding/Spawn log :)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I decided after conditioning everyone (Colors, Madame, and Maine) that I would breed Maine and Madame. I have her in with him, and he has not yet made a move to harm her, but rather, he has showed off to her and brushed against her. She's got her hiding spots, and he's not pestering the heck out of her, but rather has started on his bubble nest! He seems to be a little slow, but hey, he's doing it 

second picture, is her hiding LOL

I am guessing, that the *hopeful* fry will be reds, blues, blacks, and some may get Madame's mettalic blue/green ^^ plus some random "what the hey you come from?" fry LOL


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm excited to see what you get from thoes two! I've been looking out for when youd finally post about your spawn starting


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah?  lol I had Spartan and Madame spawn, but since it was his first time he ate the eggs... plus NOW I know he has a tumor ;( and yes, it is getting worse slowly. The scales are raising a bit more. But, he is still very active and happy and I tend to keep him that way 'til the very end 

So now it is her and Maine. Was going to choose this guy... but... he has yet to show his true colors fully. The once grey, then blue, then black, now mettalic silver/blue streaks are neverending differences each day LOL. plus the green/yellow/offwhite fins of his always change their colors... so decided to go with the pretty tail male


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe he's a marble? I have a little girl that goes from black and white, to gray and white, to sometimes completely white.. Each day she decides to change to one of thoes


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha! perhaps? who knows  he's a new guy. But yeah, I would love to have my little ladys mettalic appear on her babies!!! That would be very interesting. I also found out, my young females, 3/4 are going purple: one a dark purple, and the others light. My one little lady, Rose, is going white bodied with pink fins outlined with black ^^ but they are too young just yet for anything 

If this spawn turns out (or not) my brother will take me to the city, when I am ready for another spawn. Then I can get CT or HM


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

If you get a blue/green mattalic little girl i want her! She'd match drake XD 

Hey quick question, are you using a sponge filter in your spawning tank? I know some people use it.. but I didnt last time and ended up loseing all my fry (confirmed this morning actually) so I was wondering if it makes a difference.. hmm..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be. I found a way to MAKE one since here there is no chance to buy one. 

a double valve... like on the end of air tubing. Cut two air tube pieces, one longer than the other. Attack the bought pump (it's blue, and very common from what I have seen) to the long tube. have a sponge, cut it to size, make a hole halfway through it and put the second tube into the sponge  use a rock to keep the sponge down in the water. It needs to be at least 1-2 weeks cycled...

What I will be doing to that point is using a turkey baster to get rid of any waste in the bottom of the tank, and putting new healthy aquarium or dechlorinated tap water into the water, when the fry do come around.  did you do that?

I think, also, I will be putting driftwood in there along with floating plants and potted plants for the fry. so they have infusoria and such  plus I have a glass collecting algae, and a few jars/cups collecting infusoria on the window sill with plant stuff


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah I did that. Maybe I added to much new water at one time? Hmm.. 

I would say maybe they didnt get enough food but I actually saw them eating the bbs plus it was loaded with plants so I know there was infusoria. Oh well, I'm debating if I should try again or not. (with the same pair I mean) 

If you put the driftwood and plants in, take pics I want to see! What is the algae for? Is that another source of food for the fry?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

algae gives food for infusoria  and did you make sure the water was the same temperature? apparently they can be very problematic if the temperature is not the same.

did you make sure the air above the water was humid and moist? if there is a draft, their labrynth organ can be damaged and they can die. So a tight fitting top with lights work 

And you know what? try again with them. the spawning worked. See if it will go farther again.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I didnt know about the draft.. that could have been it. Lesson learned.  The temp was always 80 so I know it wasnt that. 

your infusoria cultures.. how do you know its that? I mean I tried it before but I read that there was always a chance that it wasnt it.. and could actually kill the fry 0_0 so I chickened out about using it.. 

I love that your teaching me so much ^_^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I researched the research >< lol! Well, if it stinks it's apparently he bacteria working. It apparently isn't suppose to stink after, and should be tinged green. 

Best way to test, is get a magnifying glass, a piece of glass (like picture frame glass) and use a light. You should see little itty bitty dust specks movig around. You can also see them in your tank 

You can use driftwood, floating plants, potted plants.... In your spawn tank for a safe infusoria source, then use "microworms" or boiled egg yolk as well. Egg yolk is messy, and apparently some fry won't eat it as it is not live but worth a try....


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm.. mine never stopped stinking. I might just stick with microworms.. I'm seeing a good deal on ebay for 4 different cultures XD just gotta wait until i have the money lol

I tried egg yoke last time... it is messy!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol!! Yeah I'll probably shove a bunch of live plants in a different tank (Spartan's tank), so they don't die. I noticed that the last time my plants went icky in the fry tank (without filter during the egg time). 
Also "cloudy" is a bloom of micro organisms also wonderful for fry  and don't use tap water... Only aquarium water lol. 

Yeah I'll try the egg yolk if the fry exist lol. How did it work for you?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

The egg yoke actually worked pretty well, it's just such a small amount can be so much in the tank because they try eat so little.. lol 

I had to get 4 mystery snails just to clean up everything they didnt eat. (I had very happy snails! lol) 

I actually have to get more plants out of my big tank and put it back in the spawning tank because instead of having it only filled half way I went ahead and filled it maybe an inch from the top.. Plus the plants that were in there had to be trimmed a bit.

Have you ever gotten a misquto larva in your tank? I noticed I had a single one in there when I was cleaning. Now I am wondering if that could of had something to do with my fry's death. Evil misquto....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually yes could have been. There were cases of mosquito or dragonfly larvae killing betta fry!

And ok... Yolk... Use little and get snails xD

Used to have an apple snail... Darn Madame is gentle with the male bettas but pestered that poor snail to death


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww poor snail.. was it a small one? I noticed with my bettas that if I have smaller snails they normally will think the snail is a small toy for them to play with but if I get a pretty good size one.. they dont bother them at all. Thats why i always went with Mystery snails because I know they get to a really good size 

I will have to keep a closer eye out for thoes larva next time... I'm pretty sure now, that was the problem. Evil misquto.. eating me alive then sending its baby to kill my fry grr! Ill get it one day!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He was a good 2 inch fellow. Just Madame thought his eyes were tasty -.- I felt sooo bad for him  

And haha I know right??!! Mosquitos are bad all around. I mean thy say the larvae is good for fry, but you know I step outside, slap a few adults on my arm, and feed 'em to my adult fish lol. No pesticides used here... But we got dragonflies imported...


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww, just gotta keep Madame away from snails I guess. :/ 

I cant trust the misqutos that much around here.. people spray so many things these days... just isnt safe to risk anymore. Thats why I always have to get things online if it has to do with live fish food.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh that's true. 

And yeah she will be away from all fish. She put a hole in my molly's sailfin, split Rose's tail and murdered my snail >< she's a meanie lol


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

She's as bad as my girl Ma! (Miss America lol) Actually I gave her to a friend since she wanted to breed bettas.. I gave her my very two first bettas Spear and Ma. But she wasnt paticent enough so she gave up, plus she had school. So now I have them again. 

But I still have to keep her away from everyone else.. although she some how got into sunny's tank and they tried to spawn in there  poor guy was only half her size though lol he just kept looking at her saying "Ok.. what am I suppose to do again?" lol! Thankfully I got her out a few minutes afterwards though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ritingyou said:


> She's as bad as my girl Ma! (Miss America lol) Actually I gave her to a friend since she wanted to breed bettas.. I gave her my very two first bettas Spear and Ma. But she wasnt paticent enough so she gave up, plus she had school. So now I have them again.
> 
> But I still have to keep her away from everyone else.. although she some how got into sunny's tank and they tried to spawn in there  poor guy was only half her size though lol he just kept looking at her saying "Ok.. what am I suppose to do again?" lol! Thankfully I got her out a few minutes afterwards though.


Oh geezu could tell who was the man in that situation xD yeah my Madame is as big as most the males I have D: so can't choose just anyone lol. 

Although, Maine is really gentle to her  hadn't hurt her once. Lol if this spawn works out I am using him again!!! It was funny when I put her in... She goes "where am I? Who's that? Ohh yeah I know the drill..." immediately head down lol! And not as flighty this time around.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh wow that quick? Well then you know its going to work out XD yay fry!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully!!! lol. She has to be under the nest though  she was under it once, last night, which before the last spawn it took 3 days. So which means it is definitely going to be easier this time around  as long as he knows what to do that is lol

-gasps- oh darn so close!!!!!!! She was under the nest and he was circling her. But then he nipped and she swam off, now hiding in the crevace under a rock.... lol. This time around will definitely be shorter, obviously.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey!! Guess what? She is definitely ready... She has gone to the nest, but Maine was making the nest. She nudged him with her side.. As if to say "sooo let's get this over with..." but then he chased her off lol. Just waiting on him I guess.

Now he is just flaring at his reflection at the bottom  weirdo....He's swimming awkwardly just to show off to his reflection.... I do not think I got the brightest betta but meh can't have 'em all xD


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Since both of these are mass bred fish, you can end up with anything at all from the spawn. You will be very suprised. I got cellophane from my marble spawn, not too suprising, but still. Mass bred fish like the ones you find in pet shops have anything and everything in their gene pool. 

Good luck with your diy sponge filter - I tried it once and it didn't work out so I ordered a bunch online. It didn't clean the water at all, because I did something wrong in making it, so I prefer to stick with those I know will work.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol thanks Cajunamy. Haha I would love to see the "what the heys" in my spawn xDDD I see she is super ready, kind of going "come oooonnn let's get this done and over with already!!" but he is doing the "my nest is NOT big enough." >< silly thing....

And I will definitely try making it work  I know where to buy the blue pump, that the video showed on youtube... very common around here, though slightly expensive for a single pump lol. but I will try!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, air pumps aren't hard to find ... it's just building the sponge filter correctly. Just don't try stacking sponges to make it deeper, that was my issue, instead of using one big sponge. Also, I wouldn't use a kitchen sponge, I had issues with those too. If you can get a large filter sponge, that would work the best. When they work, they are the BEST for bettas, a week old or a year old.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm filter sponge... I will look for those. I know my one used tank came with it (eeewwww eeeewwwwww) but it was nasty so I tossed it >< wasn't even worth heavy cleaning... lol.

So what's the difference between a kitchen sponge and a filter sponge?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A kitchen sponge is what you use in the kitchen to do dishes etc. and can contain chemicals that can be harmful to your fish.

Filter sponge is just the sponge that goes into your filter. It's safe for fish, and a good place for bacteria to colonise.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

He must be very picky about his nests lol Any update? Or is she still hiding?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She has continously gone to the nest, and he has been flaring and showing off beside her... but then she moves and he chases... then she hides, then it happens all over again.

plus the weirdo keeps flaring at his own reflection at the bottom of the tank... swimming sideways xD so it's a back and forth thing right now lol.

BUT.... he shows more green in his fins o.o; that's new. and cool. She has not shown her stress signs once, and remains with her submission signs the entire time  he has nipped at her now, a little bit, but she's damaged herself more than he has!!! lol she is a panicky little thing and bumps into things...


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I am really excited for you Sena, Aquarianblue and I are thinking about breeding our bettas around Christmas time. he really wants to breed HMPK and VT. I want to breed CT. but we will see. 

well that is good that she is being submissive, its a good sign anyway.  my VT "Flare" well he likes to flare at himself as well even objects. lol..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some nipping and chasing is normal. Hopefully, they'll get down to business soon.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw hopefully they figure it out soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I know the chasing and such was normal  Just he was being waaaay too nice in the beginning xD and they've been under there, just haven't gotten to the embrace yet. fingers crossed


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If he lets her under there that is a huge step and I have faith in them


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She was there day one :O shocked the heck out of me... but then he acted all "my nest isn't ready!!!" and chased her off xDD

He has done a bit of wiggling and stiff flaring, not AT her persay, but sideways to her as if to show off (when they are under the nest). That's the furthest so far  yay!! lol. Last time this took 5 days x.x this time looks shorter lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, no eggs yet but they are spawning!!! He has squeezed her a good number of times and though my camera lacks batteries i got a little on video with my ipod  not good quality, but hey.... lol. She is helping him with the nest, and both are going "where's the eggs??" at the bottom of the tank lol. Won't be too long now!!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha YAY! they have figured it out!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup!!! He also has no gotten eggs out of her! She collected the first batch for him, (he couldn't find them...she was in the way xD) and he has collected the ones after that. Yay ^^


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

should see what he does if she is paralyzed... he'll nudge her away from the nest "don't wreck the neeessst geeeez" xDDD I also got a video of part of the spawn... I'll put it up onto youtube when I can then give ya the link )


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Video!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG-U1djUcjY only one egg seen, but hey, all well....


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Male males do that to, push the female out of the way. It is cute to watch.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats Sena! They finally did it! I Knew they would soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe it was cute  and yeah after the 3.5 hours, they were done. he became protective of the nest and she hid.... so now, she is out and in a breeder's net in the 20


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome! Cant wait to see pics of the fry once they are big enough to be seen XD I wonder how they are going to turn out hmmmmmm


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So do I


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats on the egg laying :3 goodluck with the fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!

Oh yeah... I CANNOT for the life of me find an aquarium sponge here. I have the pump, the air hose, the valve.... just not the sponge. And I have no idea when I can get to the city.... My filter however, (not in use since it's the spawn tank and it doesn't reach the 5 inch water level anyways) "looks" like a sponge filter. It has a tube inside it, with the bottom blocked off. Could I use this? if so, how, rigged to the air hose and pump....? if anyone knows a tip


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Never mind  I found a sponge thinger lol. The pet store owner (the actual owner) helped me  and also gave me a floating plant for free (which is going to be rinsed off with a bucket of aquarium water as it is dirty and I have no idea why it is like that...) which grows fast and furious xD then I am using my potted plant. 

I shall then be making the sponge filter and cycling it in another tank  I don't think that Spartan will mind xDD

So, update, Madame is again the vicious little "viking woman" that she is, and Maine is sitting under the nest, making the nest bigger  Much better then Spartan had done... There is definitely a brighter hope for this daddy, and his *hopeful* fry! I do not have the light on, but I have made sure there is no draft above the water line. I got the turkey baster to clean, and I have yet to get snails.... I'll get some Monday - if there is fry by tomorrow.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

So how are the parents and the fry eggs doing so far? So far so good?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have her in a breeder's net in the 20 gallon, so she won't bully anyone (no one picks on her xD) and she is completely healed. Not even a bump on her head - which she did to herself swimming from his advances xD

He is definitely doing better than Spartan had. The nest stays in the styrofoam cup cave lol, but he's inspected the eggs, reinforced the neat, caught fallen eggs.... He's a pretty darn good dad. I've got some floating plant and my potted plant for the tank. I found out the floating plant has algae, so it isn't "dirty" as I thought lol! So far so good


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

awesome! Try and take pics of the daddy with his nest  I love when I get to see how the daddys take care of the nest  I think my pair has decided to follow yours, they just spawned today haha

So your eggs should be hatching tomorrow if not already right? Super glad to hear the parents are doing good after spawning


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They hatched early morning :O After a day and a half! yay!!! All you see is wee little eyes with tails bounce out of the nest, down, the dad catches them (although too many bounce and he doesn't get 'em all, but they float up) and puts them in the nest!!! ehehe  I shall be adding the plants, and hoping that they eat yolk and micro food.. since my culture didn't work so well. -.-;


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw hope they dont drive daddy to crazy with their antics.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

wow wish I could see! Make sure to take lots of pics when they get bigger  I cant wait to see what the fry turn out with the colors


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't wait either!!

Also they have driven him "tired" xD he is snoozing beneath the nest. (I would be too, catching hundreds of fry every time they fall ><)


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww poor guy. It will be worth it though when all the fry are swimming away and then he goes crazier chaseing them around XD 

Drake is looking a little bored waiting for them to hatch.. lol to bad we cant just switch them so yours can rest up and mine can use the energy he has


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDDD I know right?? lol. The poor guy doesn't even care that I was watching him. If he could talk I am sure he would have said "why don't YOU care for hundreds of day old children?!" >< lol. Yeah my guy looked bored with the eggs too...lol. Luckily they hatched fast! The water temperature is at 80 degrees... maybe that's why.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

lol! Drake notices me watching all the time, it's when I bring my itouch out to take pictures that he gets defensive. Mine is at 80 as well.. so mine will probably hatch in a day or so. 

How long do you plan to keep the father in after they are free swimming?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know... I will be here the day they are free swimming (late tomorrow night, or the next day), and if I see him eat them he comes out. If I see him leaving most or all alone, then he can stay  He knows more than I do right now, so it's his job until he becomes psycho eat-all


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Just be careful  wouldnt want him gobbleing up all the fry! 

I'm debating rather or not I will be taking Drake out as well.. He didnt really care last time.. it was as if they didnt exist.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm I don't know  I will definitely be watching his interaction with them when they are free swimming. To me he would seem to be the one to nom on moving objects.... but I have no idea now lol. He has to be a lone fish though, because he can be a bit of a butt.

Also, I have noticed the ammonia is 1.0....... I did a small water change, using the turkey baster, and used aquarium water from my 20 that is at 0... but it stayed the same. Can I use conditioned tap water? My tap water is 0 ammonia anyways. 

Could it be the plants increasing the ammonia? the live plants, like any plants die and grow, one plant has loads of algae on it... Will this affect them at all? I may wait until they are free swimming. I have the sponge filter running in another tank, and it works nicely.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The ammonia can harm their growth and development. Do you have anything in the tank that has been aged because the tank might by cycling on you... you could try to add some old fitler sponge or floss that has been in a cycled tank and that might help keep the ammonia level down. Fish produce ammonia and so do any dying organisms just in the water... 
and most dads I have had usually just ignore the fry once they are free swimming and go build a new nest somewhere else


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, the tank itself is cycled. It had two cycled hiding spots, and has two aquarium plants. The sponge filter is cycling right now. The low water level and no filter... could that cause a mini cycle? I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would try to speed up the sponge filter cycling by placing it in a seeded aquarium if you havent already, and help it hurry along also using filter media on the sponge filter will help it cycle too. And even though plants and structures do attract benificial bacteria to colonize usually its not enough to support a spawn


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I shall  do you think it would be okay, to use dechlorinized tap water for a small water change (using turkey baster)?

Also, I bought some "ammo lock water conditioners" which'll help break down the ammonia so it is not as lethal - would this be okay?

And some news, the babies started yesterday evening free-swimming  today, more are and poor daddy cannot figure out why they won't stay in the nest!! He hasn't eaten any of them (that I can tell) which is good I am going to try the "micro food" and see if they'll take it. I also will be getting some snails in that tank.... lol. Since my infusoria culture failed, and there is no where near here that has anything good for little fry I have to revert to live plants (got 'em), micro food, and egg yolk for now.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would wait another 2 days they still have an eggsack they can feed off of and they probably wont go for it. The bottle will probably say if its safe for fry but I assume it would be. And you can do a water change whenever lol especially if you want to offer them food you can offer it and wait a a couple hrs then suck up whats not been eaten.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay I will wait  and I did do a water change. but it didn't really lower it by much.. maybe from 1.0 to a .75  I don't exactly know what to do.... I am using that ammo lock stuff and I hope it works!!! 

And I may also add, the father is still with them  he finds himself content picking them up and putting them in the nest!!! xD Over half are strong/fast swimming, the others not so much but they do travel slowly, then latch to the bottom or walls


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats good he will probably do just fine as a daddy  and I hope you can figure out why the ammonia is going up.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Your tank is not cycled. Taking tank water from another tank and having caves from another cycled tank, does not equal that this tank is cycled. It can help seed the bio bacteria, just the caves that is, not the water, but it won't automatically cycle a tank. That's why I cycle my spawning tank before I spawn.

You need to do a massive water change or add some prime. Plants will help suck up ammonia, but since it's in the middle of cycling, you'd have to have it jam full of live plants.

Whenever you have an ammonia reading, it pretty much means your tank is not cycled.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

That was my assumption cajun, do you think that adding filter media from an older tank my seed the tank properly.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup it can definitely help. Can add an established bit of filter media to the filter in the spawning tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The tank itself was a running fully cycled tank (like...running for over 6 months ) so it was...technically.... and I had siphoned out the bottom of the tank from all debris and the ammonia level was at 0, which then I had the parents in there....

I have the sponge filter in there, with filter media, plus the plants. So any suggestions otherwise for that? D: I don't ever think that just adding seeded items cycle a tank... I know it doesn't....

which brings me to a question of, WHY is my tank going through a cycle although it is already cycled? :shock:


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

You said it was cycled for 6 months - what was in there and did you take anything out of it that may have disrupted the cycle - like you put in a sponge filter, but was that sponge already seeded (in another established tank, with fish in it, for a month or so) did you take all the decorations out etc? Did you add snails? 

From the standpoint so far, it sounds like the bio load was not sufficient enough for both male and female, and now the fry


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do have a snail, I'm aiming to get another or two today... like a zebra snail, or an apple snail. The apple snails are always in their own tanks at the store and are very healthy.
And because I did a spawn before there was no gravel but the levels were fine. There were no plants, initially. And I've used filter media for the sponge, (I was told I could ) to help with speeding up the seeding process and I've had it in a cycled stable tank for a week. Probably wasn'y...

here is a question  The filter I have in the tank, basically is like my sponge. The media in the filter is still wet. The water level needs to be 2-3 inches higher to get it to work... There is an adjustment valve, which'll come in handy anyways for that tank. Would it hurt to raise the water levels, 3 inches, and use that? The filter is a sponge - especially when it looks exactly like the sponge I have xD If not I guess I have to do water changes... which then I ask how much and when? 

Also, how do I tell the fry are eating? today I added some of the micro food mixture, and immediately in those areas the fry were darting around. Fry from other areas went there and did the same too... Is that them eating? if so, then that's awesome 
I've also been told not to feed the male in case he thinks the eyeballs with tails are food... He's still in there  he doesn't care. lol. He's caring for some of the slower weaker ones  who I fed too, since they reside under the cup...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Until they are swimming in a horizontal way they dont need food, and some males can be fed some males cant be it just depends on the male plus some males wont even accept your food when caring for a nest.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This is... day 2 and a half of free-swimming  they all are hanging out at the top, or middle section, darting around. I fed them the second time today, and lots of them were moving around more. The male inspects the bottom for any possible weakling (to put back into the now deteriorated nest xD), and is just roaming around. He doesn't care about the eyeballs with tails 

I also, got a small albino cory cat (there were no other cories, or snails or anything!!!) to help with clean up duty, especially with the micro-food stuff. The bettas are seemingly loving that food... so far so good  have only gotten a few dead fry but I expected that!

So Creat...or Cajun... should I do a small water change per day? I know I'll have to get up the stuff off the bottom anyways.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yes I would do daily water changes and use prime or something like it to detox the ammonia.

get a magnifying glass to see them eat, it's actually pretty entertaining.

I'm not sure what you have is a sponge filter ... as far as I know, sponge filters will always sit on the bottom of the tank or suction to the wall under the water

snails do clean up duty just fine, i don't have experience with cories.

I've always fed my males in the tank, never had any problems with fry munching (yet)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the pet store owner, says it actually is, like a sponge attached to a filter. He's used something similar for itty bitty fry. So I might give it a chance...

I wish I had my apple snail... he eats anything off the bottom other than food (thanks Madame you viking woman!! D So now I have an itty bitty cory. The manager says he "might" nom on those sitting on the bottom, but cories don't tend to go to the surface.

I saw my male taking some of the fry in his mouth frantically first thing came to mind "oh no he's going to eat them" then he swims to the nest and spits the poor free-swimming fry back there. Now they are all in there going "are we grounded???" lol. I love this male!!! he's an awesome daddy!! plus he doesn't mind the cory. just keeps him away from the nest area by chasing, no nipping.

Also I will use the ammo-lock water conditioner 

The fry haven't been acting "strange" or sick, neither has Maine. I really hope I get a good number out of this spawn... I have some people who really would like some bettas from me


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Any updates?  Havent heard from you in a while.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol, well the babies remain nestled nicely in the plants, when I cleaned yesterday I found a few dead ones (not uncommon) which was fine. I am still feeding the micro-food, and they are taking it. From what I have seen, most of them are eating something. There are a few that seem like they'll probably die, but that won't surprise me. The cory cat hasn't bothered the fry


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I never found any dead ones I think the snails ate them >.> that or the dragon fly nymphs before the nymphs got eaten... I might have to try a cory cat sometime


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe yeah I got an albino cory  small fella, and pretty good. haha your snails probably did...


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

How old are they now? Around a week? Or is it 2..? I lost track >_< lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They hatched 25th, free swam basically the day after.  so... yeah a week-ish lol


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

That is really awesome, I have seen your video of your bettas spawning so cute.. can't wait to see your Fry pictures.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Flaretacious said:


> That is really awesome, I have seen your video of your bettas spawning so cute.. can't wait to see your Fry pictures.


Haha tried getting Pictures of them but they are just black eyeballs in the pics xD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sena, not to be the rain to your parade, but you need to get that Cory out of there STAT. Cories *are* omnivores and *will* eat your fry.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

i have snails always in my breeding tanks, they don't eat live things. if any died, then I can see the snails eating them as i have seen snails eat dead fish already.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

..... Hm. Most of my fry are still there. Some dead (small numbers). He's very small though... There were no snails, I didn't a pleco (there was one) all there was was the albino Cory D: but okay. I've been cleaning most of it up with the baster. the babies have been in the plants, and he doesn't go there luckily then


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Proof that nothing ever seems to go right for me... Thanks for the tip but it's basically too late. Today I checked again (tonight rather) and yeah most of my fry are gone. No trace. He's in my 20 gallon now. I don't have many fry left and I'm guessing they probably won't last -.-


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I hop they do! Good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks... I have a dozen left (that I can see). Next time I spawn, I'll keep the water level high enough for my filter, and use that. I can adjust the air flow and such... that way it also stays cycled!

Oh yeah, and here is a picture of the infusoria culture I started... half a week before this it smelled of rotten eggs (gag) and was cloudy. Now it just has a yellowish tinge and a wird - but bearable - smell. Is it ready??!! Got pictures of it....


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

oh Sena I hope your little fry survive...
I made some infusoria too, I got an eye droppper put 1 drop on a mirror and depending how big they are you can either see them through a magnafying glass of with the naked eye... As long as they're there...  This is what I have been told and I tried it and I could see these little 'white' things moving about...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

okay  I shall try! I'll use my magnifying glass...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would if I were you to make the fry live take them out of the tank and acclimate them to a smaller container of cycled water and get some filter media from the same tank to put in there and start doing 1/5 water changes twice a day. That or just placing a filter in the tank might help. I hope they will live!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm probably going to have the water higher and turn on the adjustable filter (that has that spongey piece on it). So far so good, without it. Everyone's just chilling.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

How did you go with the infusoria?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I used lettuce (some rotting some still green) in aquarium water. Took a week for it to start breaking down, and smelt horrible D: now it's not as smelly, not as cloudy (still is a little)... Apparently I should add another piece of lettuce? It's kinda confusing lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

An update... The fry are doing good. There is one, that I swear doesn't have the black where his/her eyes should be  either that or I am blind... 
Another one, interestingly enough, is triple the size of his/her siblings!!! A BIG fry!  Might have taken after his mama then xDD I hope he lasts!


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

So glad to hear they are doing good! Any possible pics yet?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They are always in the plants but I'll try 

One sad thing, is Madame had a half brother, who was in the store recently. He was bigger than the other males but sadly his back end was mostly paralyzed. Today she showed similar signs and is confined to the breeding net in the 20 gallon. I hope it's a fluke and she doesn't have it! Otherwise that gene has a high chance to going to the fry too


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

oh no! I hope it's a fluke too  Maybe she's just trying to scare you..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well it's working!! Lol she has been like this overnight, and displays mild version of what her half sibling had, which is very bad. I'm hoping she is just feeling under the weather... My poor girl


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

She may just have a tummy ache or something.. I know when my bettas arent feeling well or is mad at me for doing something they didnt like they will do something to scare me into staying up 24/7 then like 3-4 days later they act completely normal again........ lol I hope thats the case with your girl too. That way she will just bounce back up in a day so so


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope so  weird thing is her colors are still nice and bright, her black is black... No change physically other than the odd movements and the resting awkwardly :/


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

She could have just eaten to much then.. or maybe to fast. Just hope for the best!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

But she isn't bloated. That and she like the rest didn't eat last night because they were fasted...  which is why I'm going "uh oh" LOL


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh so maybe shes just throwing a fit because she didnt get food last night lol! XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! Well any way she better get better and that shouldn't be genetic... But she doesn't have to fight for the top anymore


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Guessing it is not paralyzation or anything, she is getting better, but still not as active as she should be. 
(so if that rant/argument/bashing comes around IT IS NOT GENETIC TYVM)
And just to clarify... yeah they are pet store bettas. But hey, I'd rather try with cheaper fish, find the best way for tank set up and all that jazz, then use better bettas that have a better background. Now I have first hand experience, which will be better the third time around!

So, I'll try getting pictures, of the fry, if they'll leave the plant alone longer than three seconds


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*attempted pictures of the fry.*

I was able to get two of the fry basically... the big ones. Uhg it's sooo hard to get them on camera! lol. My camera tried to auto focus on the bottom or the plant (camera: focus ... me: "STOP DAT!!!")

These two are the biggest and most visible (especially to the silly camera) and yes thanks to the change of the lovely internet, it would just make them side by side. so, sorry. I dunno how to make it stop doing that...


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

aww so tiny, so cute  Super glad the mom is doing better!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh so am I!!! lol. Yeah those two, are bigger than the rest. I counted 13 in total (haha lucky number 13... and so close to Halloween.)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, no updates really. All 13ish are alive, lingering in the plants... The two bigger fellas definitely hide in the plants... I'm thinking of doing a 10% water change daily, and add 20% to raise the water level up.... Is that ok at this point?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry I havent been on (been working a lot lately..) I would think that, that should be fine although you probably already have by now lol let me know how it went!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm actually wondering... Could I take them out, in a container, clean out the tank (siphon the bottom and not worry about the growing fry  ) add aquarium (20 gallon tank) and tap water mix, get the water a bit higher and use the filter cartridge of the 20 gallon... Then integrate them back (floating, adding water, slowly putting them in)? I can't clean the bottom without a fry swimming willy nilly into the baster xD


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to say yes but honestly I dont know.. since I never got that far with my attempts at spawning. You might want to send a message to some of the more expirenced breeders and see what they think. They would be able to help more than I could


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, you can take them out. Just be sure to get all of them.  I do it about once a week cuz I cant get all he bbs with my pathetic baster. :<


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay  yeah most are big enough. I have a question about one of them.... He/she is very small. And a weird color! Like... a creme color? off white? the rest you can see the black of the eyes and such but that little (and little I mean 1/3 the size) one still is alive, darting around, even maneuvers like the others... just is pathetically small and weird color 

And yeah. the baster SUCKS. LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, so got them out (STOP SWIMMIIIINGGG!!! xD) by chasing basically LOL.

I have 20...
sneaky hiding fry  So I shall be cleaning it out for them, adding a "dirty" filter cartridge (when dirty MATTERS!!! ), putting back in the live plants and such... and we'll see how it goes. I'll turn the flow down to the lowest setting for them. Most are pretty big, one in particular is taking the lead and actually is showing a more defined body  yaaaay!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Yay! Wait until they start getting their stripes.  My CT's all have iridescence now. xD SO CUTEEE


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooooo  Yeah there is definitely one little (little little) fella that is different from the rest... he's a weird color  most of mine are the pale white/clear with the black on the head... hm. lol. 

And yeah. 20. ... ... yay ;D


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

How old are your babies now?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

2.5 weeks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The wierd looking one will probably end up being the prettiest one of all of them. lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> The wierd looking one will probably end up being the prettiest one of all of them. lol


It's funny, cuz that's usually how it goes. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDDDD LOL! well, she/he is sooo tiny.... pathetically small really. and I can't even explain the color  beige? idk. lol. hopefully that one lives I wanna know what they heck it is LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He/she will color up before too long.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yay! 

OMG!! could not get a good picture of it, but I was watching the bigger babies, and you can see their eyes looking aorund, their fins help them navigate and a sure defined rounded tail ^^ plus they have one line so far!!! And little pink bellies  I have fed them crushed to a nice powder baby fry food and they seem to be taking it... plus nomming off the plants


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like they're eating good.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup!! =D I'm actually quite happy... and they are so cute!!! if my camera stopped focusing on the plant (lol) and focused on them they'd be more defined in the pictures I'll get up lol


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Awwww babies.....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right?? lol. So I have, 13 adults (baker's dozen), and 20 babies. =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay so an update, I have 16 healthy fry, and there are some "runts", and then there are the 3 massive ones xD They are getting pretty big! Soon they'll be able to eat the fry fish food without having it crushed. I've had to pull them out and clean the tank. Ugh it's so hard to keep that darn thing clean xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, the babies are one of two colors as little guys now. A yellowish color, or the pale creme/white. Some of the bigger ones already have one stripe, and you can definitely see them eating  I am glad my wonky-genetics-pet-store-bettas breeding worked out just fine. Even if cory cat ate some of them ><


----------

